# Opinions from people who buy from Shineart



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been buying various stones from Shineart. Obviously, the Pellosa are the best quality they have.

But I have been trying to compare the lower quality stones to find the best bang for the buck on those. But I really can't tell a difference.

They have 3 qualities under the premium. So besides the premium, the ones listed as just rhinestones are supposed to be the best. The economy low-lead is under that as 2nd best. And the lowest quality is listed as just economy rhinestones.

That confuses me though as elsewhere I read that low-lead rhinestones don't shine/sparkle as well as higher lead content stones. But SA's low-lead is listed as better than the non-low-lead (I know all rhinestones even the low-lead supposedly have some lead in them).

But the only stones I can tell a difference are crystal. The regular rhinestones definitely look better than the economy low-lead.

And what's more confusing the pictures SA has on their website for the standard rhinestones and the economy low-lead rhinestones are the same.

So do you think they are actually the same stone marketed as regular and economy?

For example, I purchased regular siam rhinestones and economy low-lead rhinestones and I can't tell a difference in person, both indoors and outside in the sun. But the price is almost double for the standard quality.

Again I'm not talking about the Pellosa premium stones in any of these comparisons. I know it can get confusing with the back and forth of standard, economy low-lead, and just economy 

So looking for opinions, mostly on the colored stones, which ones do you all find look the best (besides premium)? I plan to use the premium for all designs that will have crystal because they just look too good to buy the cheaper ones. I just want to know for the colored stones, do others find the economy to look as good as the standard?


----------



## image builder (Mar 14, 2011)

We always buy from Shineart and we have had good results. The biggest issue is the glue and the cheaper stones cracking. The glue on the cheaper stones are more likely not to adhere to the garment or worse wash off in the washer. We are not talking about a lot of stones but some may come off and one stone missing can mess up a design. We have an automatic stone setter and the cheaper stones crack very easily. There may be a small difference in the shine but overall our issues have been in the glue and stones cracking. We always purchase the regular stones unless Pelosa is requested.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

image builder said:


> We have an automatic stone setter and the cheaper stones crack very easily.


What machine do you have? And is it paying for itself over using cad-cut templates?


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm starting to notice some inconsistencies with their low lead Korean stones (supposedly next best below their machine cut Pellosa). Getting way too many flipping over in the parts feeder of our CAMS machine which causes manual labor to flip them back over when the transfer is supposed to be finished. Anyone else seeing this?


----------

